# cutout done, HOT BEES



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

I did a cutout today and got home around 12:30, placed the hive with brood comb and honey/pollen on the stand. I began cleaning up and the bees wouldn't leave me alone. After 30 minutes of smoking myself I was able to make my way to the house without letting 20 or more bees in. Stayed in the house 3 hours and went to see if they had calmed down. They got after me again but not so many this time. I got about 20 or more stings through my jacket and veil while doing the cutout and my gloves must have 100 stingers in them. Is this normal for some cutouts or should I be thinking Africanized? I will have to requeen this hive and move them. Positive note: I only saw 1 small hive beetle.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you get the queen or no? They can get pretty upset if they lose their queen.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

rtony, I hope not!!! lol


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

When I do removals, it's generally more like 2K-5K stingers lodged in my gloves; not to mention the other parts of the suit.That said, all the bees I've gotten from my cut-outs behaved like AHB until requeened.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

robherc said:


> When I do removals, it's generally more like 2K-5K stingers lodged in my gloves; not to mention the other parts of the suit.That said, all the bees I've gotten from my cut-outs behaved like AHB until requeened.


Thanks, I feel a little better about them now.


----------

